# How to make a corn dolly



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I want the one made out of corn husks...have been searching. I think I could wing it but would like to look at some. Any ideas?


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.nativetech.org/cornhusk/dollinst.html


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I had looked at so many but none as good as this.


----------

